# Aerins Part Numbers for 8524 (932104)



## Erie-Man (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, it's Erie-Man again! I got the service manual and Tecumseh engine manual but the service manual does not give part numbers and the engine manual doesn't tell what weight oil (5w-30 ?). I wanted to buy some extra shear pins and belts but I can't find out the part numbers. I have spent way too much time searching for the answers on the web so, hopefiully you guys can help.

Thanks,

Erie-Man


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ariens Owner Manuals

I would say 5w30 should be fine. Odd that the manual doesn't list oil. Is there a sticker on the side of the engine?

Looks like 51001500 for the shear bolts in your owner's manual.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Parts manual confirms that 51001500 number.

I used serial number 11111 for the manuals.

Owners - http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03249000B_ENG.pdf
Parts - http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03248800D.pdf
Service - http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00438200_ENG.pdf

Here are the ones I bought for mine - http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/41-916.htm
Best price I have found @ $0.86 each, but the shipping might kill you at $6.99 if you are not ordering more.


----------



## Erie-Man (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks again Shryp! Where did you find a book with the part numbers? Is there a link for it?

Erie-Man


----------



## Erie-Man (Feb 10, 2011)

The first two links come up as a damaged file that cannot be repaired so I can't open them. The last one worked fine. Can you access the first two links on your computer? Maybe there is something wrong with mine!

Erie-Man


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They work fine for me. Perhaps you don't have a pdf reader? I use foxit reader.


----------



## Erie-Man (Feb 10, 2011)

I sent it to my son to work on because I know that he is smarter on the computer than me. That only goes for the computer though lol.

Erie-Man


----------



## Erie-Man (Feb 10, 2011)

Got it fixed! My Adobi was about 6 years old. Once updated I could open the links fine. Thanks again,

Erie-Man


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Dump adobe, get foxit.

Foxit Software - Foxit Reader for Windows


----------

